# bonus round while cutting logs today



## DavidDobbs (Feb 2, 2015)

Found this nice hard maple burl






Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 2, 2015)

You might as well be showing us pictures of a p()rn star with clothes on.... need to see that burlish figure yo

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree, I'm having trouble visualizing it, give us just a little peek


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 2, 2015)

I will be a few days before it gets cut.
I am at the farm till next Tuesday.
Have heifers and cows getting ready to calf.
Just cutting some logs in the spare time didn't bring my mill with me. This maple was in the timber. It had blown down in a wind storm 2 yrs ago. But it was partly up rooted and still had leaved out. This burl was hid by another tree it had taken out when it fell.
Dave


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 2, 2015)

Tried to get him to sit on it but he was to wound up. 



 
Lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## justallan (Feb 2, 2015)

Good score, David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I agree, I'm having trouble visualizing it, give us just a little peek



Of the Lady Gaga star?????


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 14, 2015)

Cracked it open this morning







 

Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Has some nice figure around it. Cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 15, 2015)

great looking stuff david keepin comeing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

